# NorthEast Blizzard



## Bearcarver (Feb 1, 2021)

It's been a long time since we had one this big.

Started snowing at 10 AM yesterday.
Snowed 6" yesterday, hardly any overnight.
Snowed all day today, including a couple hours of 4" Diameter Flakes galore, adding 3" of depth per hour.
We're at 18" right now, with 6" to 10" more coming tonight & tomorrow.
Supposed to move away at about 6 PM tomorrow.

Last one we had like this was a 2 1/2 day "NorEaster" snow that accumulated 31"---Long time ago!

Bear. (Polar??)


----------



## Millberry (Feb 1, 2021)

Good Ole Redneck Georgia---Come on down Bear--I'll put you up for a spell.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 1, 2021)

Sure must be a pretty site! Take pics and post them, I'm sure glad we're not getting that! 

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 1, 2021)

That's a bunch. I lived in Alaska for 6 years when I was younger. Loved the snow. Can't handle the snow and cold anymore. We did get a snow here in tennessee this morning.....melted already lol


----------



## Lwhkb (Feb 1, 2021)

According to the Newfoundland who just came from outside, the snow just started here in New Hampshire.  The 175lb yard bear is my barometer for the weather around here. We are looking at up to 18" possibly with howling winds. Definitely a good Nor'easter gonna tear through.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 1, 2021)

I say I only liked snow when I was a kid and that's because I didn't know any better.    
About 3" over night here drizzle of rain most of the day now sleet and going back to snow.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 1, 2021)

Lwhkb said:


> According to the Newfoundland who just came from outside, the snow just started here in New Hampshire.  The 175lb yard bear is my barometer for the weather around here. We are looking at up to 18" possibly with howling winds. Definitely a good Nor'easter gonna tear through.



Sounds about right !!
Bear Jr has a Chocolate Lab now, but before that he had a bear of a Newfi, named "Othello". He lasted almost 13 years, and many people mistook him for a Black Bear, even though his weight was only between 155 and 160. He was All Black except for a little white Diamond on his chest.  Beautiful Dog!!

Bear


----------



## Lwhkb (Feb 1, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Sounds about right !!
> Bear Jr has a Chocolate Lab now, but before that he had a bear of a Newfi, named "Othello". He lasted almost 13 years, and many people mistook him for a Black Bear, even though his weight was only between 155 and 160. He was All Black except for a little white Diamond on his chest.  Beautiful Dog!!
> 
> Bear


Othello is a great name! You pretty much described our newf with the color. He's gonna be 7 in the next few weeks. We get every "bear" joke everywhere we take him.


----------



## jmusser (Feb 1, 2021)

We have been pretty slow on snow here in Michigan. Best snow I have seen in my life was in Erie, PA. They get pounded. I don't think we've  a foot here in sw michigan total.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 1, 2021)

Lwhkb said:


> Othello is a great name! You pretty much described our newf with the color. He's gonna be 7 in the next few weeks. We get every "bear" joke everywhere we take him.




LOL---They had 2 Kitties too, "Cheech & Chong", and they used to sleep right on him. He didn't care. In the summer they would get him a haircut, all but his head & tail.  He hated it, and when somebody would come to visit, he'd run and hide, because he was embarrassed without his thick Newfi Coat. He didn't want anybody to see him that way.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 1, 2021)

That's it for me tonight, Guys---I'm beat.
Gonna probably fall asleep watching a Movie & hit the Rack.

Be back in the Morrow.
'Night

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## smokerjim (Feb 1, 2021)

sounds like your getting more then us bear, they say 12-18 here.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 1, 2021)

My SiL lives in Bushkill, PA, she is getting it too.
Started yesterday and she's been sharing pics.
2hrs worth on Sunday






Monday Midmorning






Noon Monday










And it's still coming down.
Forecast is up to 3 feet.

Brrrrrrr! 
A winter wonderland, Hah!
More like snowshoes, frostbite and paying the ploughman since she lives on a private road.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## indaswamp (Feb 1, 2021)

Stay Safe Bear....


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 1, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> My SiL lives in Bushkill, PA, she is getting it too.
> Started yesterday and she's been sharing pics.
> 2hrs worth on Sunday
> View attachment 482915
> ...


yeah the poconos are supposed to get hit the worst, bushkill is about an hour south of me.


----------



## daspyknows (Feb 1, 2021)

That there is BBQ weather.  Days like that make me very glad I moved from Boston to California many years ago.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 1, 2021)

Last time I saw weather like that was in 1986 in Frederick, MD.  1987 we were back in SC!   And I would have gone back to San Antonio  if there was a job there!


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 1, 2021)

I'm in the snow belt, and have dealt with it my entire life. Some years it takes a #12 grain shovel with some elbow grease to dig out from big storms.  But I have a sleigh shovel (sled shovel), it takes the same effort as a shopping cart at WallyWorld and I can move an amazing amount of snow in an hour or two.  You fill it up, tilt back and glide over to dump wherever.   It's like a manual front end loader.


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 1, 2021)

I miss the Snow, until I don't, lol.  Living in Ga for almost 29 years we rarely see any snow worth mentioning.  Maybe 3-4 times in the last 29 years, 5 at the most in the greater Atlanta area.  I do remember a lot of snow growing up in Jersey my first 30 years, and the hazards that come with it.  Stay safe everyone.


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 1, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> I miss the Snow, until I don't, lol.  Living in Ga for almost 29 years we rarely see any snow worth mentioning.  Maybe 3-4 times in the last 29 years, 5A at the most in the greater Atlanta area.  I do remember a lot of snow growing up in Jersey my first 30 years, and the hazards that come with it.  Stay safe everyone.


In 1988 or 1989 I was in Augusta working at  Plant Vogtle over by  Waynesboro.  A 3-inch snowfall shutdown the jobsite for 4 days.


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 1, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> In 1988 or 1989 I was in Augusta working at  Plant Vogtle over by  Waynesboro.  A 3-inch snowfall shutdown the jobsite for 4 days.


That's the gist of it.  They've shut down due to ice or potential of snow.  But if it snows 3/4" or more, usually everything shuts down.


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 1, 2021)

Yikes! I’m whining like a little girl because its 37 degrees and the wind is blowing like crazy here in Mississippi. You northerners stay warm and safe. now where did I leave my heavy blankey?
Jim


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 1, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> yeah the poconos are supposed to get hit the worst, bushkill is about an hour south of me.


I'll be in Bushkill for two weeks of trout fishing May-June.
Damned happy I'm down here in Alabama right now, it might gonna be mid 20s tomorrow morning but no blizzard.


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 1, 2021)

I'm just happy someone else is getting hammered with that white crap instead of us for once! Eerrr I mean enjoy a few days off work.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Feb 1, 2021)

Oh man bear good luck. We moved to Michigan’s upper peninsula  from Hawaii. My wife is from Michigan and I’m from Ohio so we’re use to snow but we were worried about moving  way up north after being in Hawaii for 3 years and it has been a very mild/easy winter so far. I’m still waiting for the worst!


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 1, 2021)

Hope you get through it.

No snow here


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Feb 2, 2021)

I'm in the lower Hudson Valley of NY and we got about +/- 2 feet. It's about 8am here as I type this and it's still snowing lightly.   It's funny, in 36 years of working, 34 in law enforcement, I never missed a single day of work due to the weather.  I really appreciate being retired now and not having to go in to work.
PS: It's looking like we have another storm coming our way this coming weekend, too.


----------



## buzzy (Feb 2, 2021)

Measured last night an had 10". After a night of snowing & blowing it's anywhere from grass showing to 3' drifts. First day off work an I have to spend it moving snow that will blow back in. Hope the 4 wheeler can handle the drifts.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 2, 2021)

These days i dont go no further north than Savannah.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 2, 2021)

Well, we got through another night.
We Had 24" when I went to bed last night @ around 10PM.
Now it's @ about 28", with another 2" expected.
Bear Jr was out last night, with his Ram & Boss V-plow, but he was having a harder time than usual, due to Ice on the bottom of the 2 feet of snow.
He said he'll be back today to  get it better. He said he might have to call his other Truck & plow back from his other shop, so it can come in from the road end of our driveway. When the snow is deep & the bottom is ice he can't plow the hill from his house to mine, because he can't plow deep snow uphill, without chains on.
He'll get it ---he always does. The other guy can come in & plow down hill the first time. Then they can go both ways after that initial swipe.
I used to get all of mine with my Old Gravely with 42" blower, but I can't do that crap any more, so it's all up to Bear Jr. It will be easier for him in daylight than it was during the night.

Meanwhile My Hybrid Heat pump is running 100% on Propane, because the outdoor unit is packed with snow around the fan blade. The heat pump won't run until it gets up to 34° anyway, so we're heating with Propane for awhile.

Got more Snow coming Friday & Sunday, just before the Sub-Zero days they are calling for!!

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 2, 2021)

Gee, that all sounds like it'd be awfully cold! Going to be 80º with a slight breeze here today, shorts and flip-flops. I really do love it here! RAY


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 2, 2021)

Tuesday Morning


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 2, 2021)

Bear, stay safe.  Sounds like you got the worst of it.  Glad Bear Jr. is there to help.
Chile, you got that much in Alabama?  Wow.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 2, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Bear, stay safe.  Sounds like you got the worst of it.  Glad Bear Jr. is there to help.
> Chile, you got that much in Alabama?  Wow.


No way in hell in Southern AL.
That's at my sister-in-law's in Northeast PA.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 2, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Well, we got through another night.
> We Had 24" when I went to bed last night @ around 10PM.
> Now it's @ about 28", with another 2" expected.
> Bear Jr was out last night, with his Ram & Boss V-plow, but he was having a harder time than usual, due to Ice on the bottom of the 2 feet of snow.
> ...


yeah, i think i'm done with winter Bear.


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 2, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> No way in hell in Southern AL.
> That's at my sister-in-law's in Northeast PA.


LOL.  That makes sense.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 2, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Gee, that all sounds like it'd be awfully cold! Going to be 80º with a slight breeze here today, shorts and flip-flops. I really do love it here! RAY




You Rascal !!!
I could use some of that 80° stuff for a couple weeks, to get rid of this 3' blanket of White!!
However you can keep the 116° degree days.

Shorts & Bare Feet------I dress like that every day, but it's about 72° on my recliner 24-7-365.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 2, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> Tuesday Morning
> View attachment 482967





Yup---That's about what we got in that picture!!!
I'll wait until we're done here, to download my Pics.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 2, 2021)

Millberry said:


> Good Ole Redneck Georgia---Come on down Bear--I'll put you up for a spell.



Thank You Charlie!!
LOL---The last time I was in GA, there was ice on the water puddles on Fort Gordon Company Streets. We warmed up fast when we flew 12,000 miles to our next Jungle Style Duty Station.

Bear




Brokenhandle said:


> Sure must be a pretty site! Take pics and post them, I'm sure glad we're not getting that!
> 
> Ryan



Thank You Ryan!!
I took a few Pics, but I'll take more once it gets cleaned up a bit.
Then I'll download them & post some.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 2, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> You Rascal !!! I could use some of that 80° stuff for a couple weeks, to get rid of this 3' blanket of White!! However you can keep the 116° degree days. Shorts & Bare Feet------I dress like that every day, but it's about 72° on my recliner 24-7-365. Bear



Now John there was only one 116º all summer, and I took a pic of our patio thermometer in the shade to prove it, however there were a lot of days in the 113º range. I just can't take the cold anymore like a lot of you guys, make every joint on my body hurt. Of course not many could sit out on my patio for a few reading when it's 113º. 








It's 73º inside all winter John, and 75º during the summer. When it's 110º + during summertime it can feel too cold inside, a lot of folks in AZ set their AC to around 80º then, but that's too warm to sleep at night. RAY


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 2, 2021)

Only got 8 inches in beautiful Emporium, PA. The mountains in the area seem to moderate the the amount of snow we get hit with, compared with other oarts of PA....JJ


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 2, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Only got 8 inches in beautiful Emporium, PA. The mountains in the area seem to moderate the the amount of snow we get hit with, compared with other oarts of PA....JJ


lucky you chefjimmy


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 2, 2021)

Hope you and the family stay safe 



smokerjim said:


> yeah, i think i'm done with winter Bear.


I'll agree with that thought.
We haven't gotten much snow and temps have been pretty mild, but Saturday to Wednesday the forecast highs are zero or lower.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 2, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Now John there was only one 116º all summer, and I took a pic of our patio thermometer in the shade to prove it, however there were a lot of days in the 113º range. I just can't take the cold anymore like a lot of you guys, make every joint on my body hurt. Of course not many could sit out on my patio for a few reading when it's 113º.
> View attachment 482988
> 
> 
> ...




I can easily believe that it feels colder inside when it's that hot outside.
I usually keep my day temp at about 71°, an d 68° at night. If I forget to turn it down from 71° at night, I wake up with a soaking wet pillow.
So we watch a movie at night---Me with a pair of Sweat shorts on, and Mrs Bear with her robe, an Afghan, and a Blanket.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 2, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Only got 8 inches in beautiful Emporium, PA. The mountains in the area seem to moderate the the amount of snow we get hit with, compared with other oarts of PA....JJ




Yup, We ended up with more than 30".
I was watching the storm on the Weather stations, and your area was always West of the storm, and sometimes right on the edge. We were right in the middle most of the time, and my old home town got less than half of what we got, and it's only about 25 miles South of us.

I did however see another First:
We had a few hours yesterday where the flakes coming down were consistently 3" to 4" in diameter, and even some were about 3" X 5" rectangles. I never saw any bigger than 2" before yesterday.
It was really strange!! And it wasn't just a few---It was thick with them!!!

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 2, 2021)

4" dia. flakes?  That's incredible.  Biggest I've ever seen was maybe 2 inch.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 2, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> 4" dia. flakes?  That's incredible.  Biggest I've ever seen was maybe 2 inch.



Same here---It was strange.
It looked like Half-squares of toilet paper floating to the ground---Thousands of them piling up!! Makes me wonder what makes them form like that.

Bear


----------



## jmusser (Feb 2, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Oh man bear good luck. We moved to Michigan’s upper peninsula  from Hawaii. My wife is from Michigan and I’m from Ohio so we’re use to snow but we were worried about moving  way up north after being in Hawaii for 3 years and it has been a very mild/easy winter so far. I’m still waiting for the worst!


It has definitely been a mild one so far here in Michigan. Enjoy gods country up there. Those can be some crazy winters up there sir!


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 2, 2021)

Hunker down and stay safe.  From the curious side, try to get a snapshot of those huge snowflakes.  Something like this is standard in my world.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 3, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Same here---It was strange.
> It looked like Half-squares of toilet paper floating to the ground---Thousands of them piling up!! Makes me wonder what makes them form like that.
> 
> Bear


Those aren't individual flakes.
Larger so-called flakes are actually conglomerates of smaller flakes that have collided in the air.
Common in low or no wind snowfalls.
The largest "flake" ever recorded was 15" across and 8" thick.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 3, 2021)

My sister-in-law says it's still snowing, and about 3 ft now.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 3, 2021)

There are only two types of people happy with that much snow... kids and snowmobilers!

Ryan


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 3, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> There are only two types of people happy with that much snow... kids and snowmobilers!
> 
> Ryan


Yep.
Quoting my sister-in-law.
"Morning, Im already so over this.  It's snowing again this morning, uuugh!"


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 3, 2021)

Tuesday vs Wednesday


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Feb 3, 2021)

I am just glad it came from the west,  all I got was a lot of rain, a dusting of snow.  But 20 miles north and west for it good.  But if it comes from the south the shore gets it good.  Just stay warm and safe out there in the hard hit area's.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 3, 2021)

*New Pics of the Finale*, after more than 30" of Snow:
Go Here to continue:
northeast-blizzard-part-2-at-the-bear-den-the-finish.305423

Bear


----------

